# Nun Translator joins the club



## .   1

G'day Sis,
What a perfect post for your first thousand.
I always knew that you were worthwhile.
Your posts are fascinating to me as are your concepts.

Robert


----------



## ireney

My favourite Nun in the world (I can think of a few members of the Orthodox clergy who would have a fit if they heard it but it's a fact). 

Your humour and your kindness are  unique, your posts lucid and informative and I do hope more people, including myself, regardless of religious beliefs followed your rare christian humility , spirit of understanding and  tolerance.

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## zaby

Sr Claire,

Pour ces questions tellement passionnantes,
Pour ces réponses tellement enrichissantes,

 Bravo et Merci


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, Sister.


----------



## Etcetera

My congratulations, Sister Clair. 
It's wonderful that we've reached 1,000 posts on one and same day!


----------



## heidita

Always kind and friendly. Sister Clair

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## amikama

* !ברכותיי לרגל האלף הראשון שלך  *​


----------



## Flaminius

Sister Edith,

Very nice to see you have reached the milestone.  May your kindness and wit should always dwell in each and every post of yours.
*
** מזל טוב!*​ 
Sincerely,
Flaminius


----------



## cherine

Très chère sœur Claire Edith,
It's always a pleasure reading your posts, and a pleasure having such a nice person in the forum 

Joyeux Postiversaire


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Suora Claire Edith!  Sei sempre disponibile ad aiutarci con un sorisso!   

Elisabetta


----------



## la reine victoria

Dear Sister Claire Edith.  

Many congratulations on your first milestone.

I enjoy your wisdom, humour and all that you bring to the forums.  




View attachment 3656
Click Smiley!​ 


La Reine V


----------



## Kelly B

Your questions are as interesting as your answers are enlightening - a rare and delightful gift. Congratulations!


----------



## GenJen54

Thank you for your gentle wisdom, kind words, and very interesting perspective.  You are indeed a great light here and it is a pleasure having you around.


----------



## Seana

*My congratulations, Sister Clair.*
If you don't mind I must repeat as early as written sentences coming on my keyboard because they perfectly describe all I feel when I read your posts. 
"I enjoy your wisdom, kindness, and humour and all that you bring to the forums."
"Thank you for your posts" - "you are a great light here". 
*Seana
*​*
*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hermana Clara.- As your name your post are the same so, clear and pures!!!

Eventhough our paths are not the same and our cross-overs have not been too much in contact, The few post I have ever read from you, Are..are How could I say it.- ¡Divines! that's the word.
I admire your work,the faith you should have,I mean you help persons in real life and also in cyber life, Such a great nun

Merci pour votre aide ici!!!


----------



## ElaineG

Mazel tov, and wishing you a 1,000 more such posts.


----------



## Nunty

Whee, what fun! Thank you everyone!

*O Punctuation King*, thank you for starting the thread. Which post was it? I was kind of hoping it would be in the "bad hair day" thread, but alas.

*Irene*, you are far too kind. Exagerration is a sin, young lady!

*Zaby*, pour cette image étoillée (si l'on pourra s'exprimer ainsi), merci !

*Paul*, molte grazie.

*Etecetera*, thank you. This makes us twins, right? With only thirty-odd years difference in age...

*Heidi*, vielen Danke.

*Amikama*, תודה מקרב לב

*Flaminius*, what a lovely blessing! Thank you.

*Cherine*, merci, vous êtes trop gentille.

*Elisabetta*, molte grazie.

*Your Royal Highness*, whee! I love jumping rope. Thank you.

*Kelly*, you exagerrate (I can never spell that right), but since the better part of the 1000 are questions, I'm glad they are not too onerous!

*GenJen*, you're making me blush. Stop it at once, or I shall inform a mod!

*Seana*, that is far too much, but thank you.

*Miguelillo*, muchas gracias. You are far too kind. I hope I can one day merit a tiny part of all that.

*Elaine*, thank you so much.

If anyone read all the way down to here, thank you again! Hereabouts, we have the custom of inviting our friends to celebrate our milestones, so you are all hereby invited to stop by the monastery and say hi, when you're next in Jerusalem!

You've all really made my day. Thank you.


----------



## rsweet

Dear Nun-Translator, you toss equal parts of curiosity and light into your posts. I appreciate your wisdom, your humor, and your kindness.

CONGRATULATIONS!
This is for you!!​


----------



## Nunty

Mmmm... delight for the eyes and the palate!
Thank you, rsweet!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'espère que tu me pardonneras ce petit détournement d'avatar (*) 
Merci pour tes contributions toujours enrichissantes !

(*) mon outil préféré de dessin "animé" est encore en panne, grrr... !


----------



## Nunty

Merci, Karine. I wish I could see it, but the attachment didn't work!


----------



## geve

Félicitations, Soeur Claire Edith, et merci d'apporter tant de bon esprit et si peu de "mauvais cheveux" !

J'espère que tu aimes les douceurs chocolatées... ou pas


----------



## cas29

I'm late joining in !  (believe it or not I just recently noticed this forum!)

Congratulations on your 1000th post - I've enjoyed reading what you have to say, and have delighted in the way you express your opinions.


----------



## Nunty

*Karine*, oui ça marche -- génial ! 
*Geve,* les douceurs de tous sorts sont toujours bienvenues chez moi. Merci !
*Cas29,* it took me a while to find this forum, too. Isn't it fun? Thank you for such undeserved (but delightful) praise!


----------



## elroy

Please excuse the delay, but I haven't been online for the past four days.

Thank you so much for being a member of our community.  Your passion for language is evident in every one of your posts.  Thank you also for all the delightful PM conversations!

I would take you up on your invitation and stop by the monastery, but alas!  I just left Jerusalem.  Maybe next time.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Thomas1

Let me join up and congratualte you too, even though a little late, that I am sorry for.


It's always good to read your posts emanating with this Soeur-Claire-Edith niceness when I am reading them learning something new at a time.  Keep it up. 


Tom


----------



## Nunty

*Elroy*, oh poop! I missed a real-life chance to meet one of the most linguistically gifted young people I've ever had the pleasure to come across. Thank you for the kind words, and I hope we will be able to meet the next time you're here in the center of the world.

*Thomas*, don't be sorry. If you're "late", that just mean the party continues a little longer! I adore your compliment about "that Soeur-Claire-Edith-niceness". I may print it out to wave at my sisters when I'm not quite at my best early in the morning! Thank you, my friend, for the congratulations.


----------



## carolineR

Sorry Claire, Sorry I'm late !!
I was too busy enjoying my holidays in Paris I missed our favourite Nun's day
 Hope you're not gone yet!
All my love to the best, loveliest, funniest Nun I know !
Caroline


----------



## Nunty

How absolutely charming, Caroline. Now which of those two ladies is meant to be me?


----------



## moura

Hi Sister Claire,

From a long distance I sense a sensible woman on the other side. 
Best wishes for you and your journey


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Moura, for a compliment that I greatly appreciate and for your best wishes.


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations on your first 1000 valuable contributions to this microcosmos we all cherish.

May your next 1000 be just as warm, helpful and generous.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Zebedee, for your congratulations and the blessing.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you nun-translator for all you contributions to this website.  It would not be the same without you.


----------



## Nunty

Why thank you, Monsieur A. Very kind of you.


----------



## texasweed

Wouah! I missed out on the party!

Wise and delightful Soeur Claire Edith, you're a blessing! CONGRATS!


----------



## Nunty

I _love_ that picture. It's presently my desktop background.

Thanks so much, Texas. You didn't miss the party; every time someone "comes in" it is prolonged just that much more!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Sister Claire Edith, I'm sorry to be late to the party!

I can't hop over to Jerusalem, but I was raising these in my living room this summer and this boy is coming over as my delegate.

He brings you congratulations, thanks, and warm admiration for the light you shine in these forums.

sincerely,
Chaska


----------



## Nunty

How beautiful, Chaska! In your living room, really? That must have been a lovely sight to behold.

Thank you for coming to our party and for your warm and undeserved words.


----------



## Heba

*Congratulations*
*Sorry for being late*​


----------



## Nunty

Why Heba, how very kind of you! And there is no "late" here. Every person who comes in extends the party a little longer. Thank you for coming to our party!


----------



## LV4-26

Nun-Translator said:


> Why And there is no "late" here.


I hope there is none. 
Never too late to thank a forera for her mind-stimulating questions and most helpful answers. Congratulations for your 1,150th post.

By the way, it's in _Lord of the Flies_ all right, by William Golding. 
I studied it at Uni, in English Literature.

Glad to have extended the party.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you for keeping the party rolling, LV4-26. 

And congratulations to _you _for remembering your Uni days.  Mine are fading fast...


----------



## Outsider

My congratulations to Nun-Translator, as well.


----------



## fenixpollo

In just one thousand posts, you've made yourself an integral part of the forum. Your insight, humor and collaborative spirit truly make this place a better place to spend time.  Thanks... and keep it up!  

*Happy Postiversary, Sister!*


----------



## Nunty

Whee! And the party continues...

*Outsider,* thank you. That is one of my favorite paintings, and the colors are just what I needed to brighten things up today.

*Fenixpollo,* how very kind of you. Thank you very, very much for this undeserved compliment.


----------



## JamesM

Nun-Translator said:


> Why Heba, how very kind of you! And there is no "late" here. Every person who comes in extends the party a little longer. Thank you for coming to our party!


 
Well, then, I'll extend the party at least one post further and say that I always look forward to your posts.  I love the insight, the knowledge, and the attitude that you bring to your contributions on this board.  (There's that American use of "love", eh?  )  

Thanks for making my day many times in the short time I've been here.


----------



## Nunty

*JamesM,* you are making me blush! I shall regally ignore these unmerited praises and just say that you are someone whose posts always make me sit up and pay attention. So any praise from you is high praise indeed. Thank you for coming to our party. 

P.S. I am still waiting to hear from a certain young interviewer.


----------



## Bonjules

It ia always good to hear what you have to say,
sister.

Congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you for the compliment, *Bonjules*, and thank you for prolonging the party yet again!


----------



## emma42

Having been away for a while, I return and see some brilliant new forer@s, of which you are one of the best!

Congratulations to you!
Emma42
​


----------



## Nunty

So much fun, the party goes on and on! Thank you, *Emma42*!


----------



## Jana337

Yes, this is a never-ending party! Welcome to the club and continue to radiate kindness! 

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Thank you so much, *Jana*. Everyone knows that we cloistered nuns are really just party animals at heart!  

I shall try to do as you suggest.


----------

